# RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price: $29!



## Mike Greene (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm really excited about this one. It's been literally months that we've been working on this. Here are some highlights:

*1. The tone and programming.* From bluegrass to Mumford and Sons style songs, I've recorded live banjo lots of times here, so I like to think I'm pretty dialed in at getting a good tone. As far as programming goes, we included up/down slides, as well an Auto-Legato feature that handles the slides for you. Slides are a large part of making a banjo pattern sound authentic. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPYCxFNBzFk (Check out the video) to see what I mean.

*2. The Pattern Player.* This is a ton of fun. You just play chords in the upper keyboard and RealiBanjo does the rest. It's addicting! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPYCxFNBzFk (Check out the video) to see what I'm talking about, because I don't think this has ever been done before.

*3. An animated GUI.* I spent waaayyyy too much time doing the animation, but it was so much fun to do, I couldn't resist. Again, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPYCxFNBzFk (check out the video.)

Did someone mention a video? Oh look! Here's one right here:


Price, you ask? Well, you know the old saying- "If you have to ask . . . then RealiBanjo is priced especially for you!" RealiBanjo is priced at $59, but we're offering an introductory price of only $29. That's half off! (Crazy, right? Must be too much moonshine.)

So what are you waiting for??? Git yerself on over to Realitone and join the Banjo Revolution!


----------



## zvenx (Jul 1, 2013)

sounds great Mike....

congrats
rsp


----------



## playz123 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

LOL, you really did include the Yee-Haw (and more)!

Purchased and downloaded, and I'm looking forward to working with it later today. Great video too, Mike...very informative and well presented. Congratulations on the release of RealiBanjo! Cheers.................frank

Edit: When working with patterns, I'm finding there's a considerable delay between the end of chord pattern and the restart of the pattern on the next chord. e.g. Play a C triad and let the pattern play though then switch to a Dm triad. Instead of the pattern starting right away when the Dm is hit, there's a delay before it begins. Is this by design?


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

I just purchased and downloaded this Banjo and it ROCKS! So fast and musical to work with!! Great job Mike and great price!

I tried messing around with pattens while leaving open position and it sounds great up there as well triggering the patterns.


Dave


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



playz123 @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> LOL, you really did include the Yee-Haw (and more)!
> 
> Purchased and downloaded, and I'm looking forward to working with it later today. Great video too, Mike...very informative and well presented. Congratulations on the release of RealiBanjo! Cheers.................frank
> 
> Edit: When working with patterns, I'm finding there's a considerable delay between the end of chord pattern and the restart of the pattern on the next chord. e.g. Play a C triad and let the pattern play though then switch to a Dm triad. Instead of the pattern starting right away when the Dm is hit, there's a delay before it begins. Is this by design?


Of course I included the "Yee Haw" samples. That's the best part!

Regarding the patterns, in order to play in sync with your sequencer, a pattern has to start on the earliest beat _after_ a chord is played. It has to be this way, because it's not possible to start playing a pattern _before_ the chord is played. (At least not until I figure out mind reading technology. :mrgreen: ) It's the same idea as "Next Beat" in Stylus RMX. So you need to play a chord before (even a 1/100000000 note is enough) the beat you want the pattern to start.

By the same token, you don't have to hold the previous chord all the way to the end of a beat. RealiBanjo will always finish the beat, no matter how soon you release the chord. So if you want to switch from a Cmaj to a Dmin on beat 3, just let go of the Cmaj chord any time after the second beat and then in that same time period between beat 2 and beat 3, play your Dm chord. Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy.

Thanks for bringing this up, because I should probably make a video about this, or maybe edit the first video to include it.


----------



## shakuman (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

LoooL, it sounds awesome! my son loves the interface, I will go for it now, but I have an question Mike, even my son asked! why the dog tongue is out? :mrgreen:


----------



## playz123 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Thanks, Mike. That explanation makes sense. I actually started laying out a MIDI file after I posted above and that was indeed what I discovered. It also explains why, when I was just playing chords sometimes, the next pattern would start as required and sometimes it wouldn't.


----------



## damstraversaz (Jul 2, 2013)

just bought it .That's really a great instrument, with a impressive sound quality. congratulations !

Damien


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

That's a terrific video, Mike - super-clear and snappy. Looks like a really well thought out and practical product. Loving the guy and the dog. Buying.

One quick question - are there keyswitches to flick between normal/mute and also reset?


----------



## windshore (Jul 2, 2013)

Great work Mike!
Purchasing now!


----------



## Daryl (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

It's worth it for the Yee-Haw alone. :lol: 

D/l right now.

D


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Get onto the 15th fret for instant Ukulele :lol:


----------



## Ganvai (Jul 2, 2013)

Was so much fun just to watch the walktrough I had to order this. Thank you. I think this will be fun to play with :D


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 2, 2013)

The animated UI is easily the most awesome thing I have ever seen in a Kontakt instrument.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jul 2, 2013)

Ian Dorsch @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> The animated UI is easily the most awesome thing I have ever seen in a Kontakt instrument.


+1!!!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Had some fun with this

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31773631/Down%20Home%20Drama.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/317 ... 0Drama.mp3)


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Craig,
That's really good almost matches http://youtu.be/sAWl5peI8HY/url (this)
[/url]


----------



## playz123 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Guy Rowland @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> One quick question - are there keyswitches to flick between normal/mute and also reset?



Normal/Mute: Yes
Animation Reset: No


----------



## playz123 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



rayinstirling @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Craig,
> That's really good almost matches http://youtu.be/sAWl5peI8HY/url (this)
> [/url]



Ray, your link isn't showing up correctly.

Was *THIS* what you were referencing?


----------



## shakuman (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



playz123 @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> rayinstirling @ Tue Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig,
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAWl5peI8HY


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Mike Greene @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> I'm really excited about this one. It's been literally months that we've been working on this. Here are some highlights:
> 
> *1. The tone and programming.* From bluegrass to Mumford and Sons style songs, I've recorded live banjo lots of times here, so I like to think I'm pretty dialed in at getting a good tone. As far as programming goes, we included up/down slides, as well an Auto-Legato feature that handles the slides for you. Slides are a large part of making a banjo pattern sound authentic. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPYCxFNBzFk (Check out the video) to see what I mean.
> 
> ...




Congrats, Mike! 

This VI sounds great and I am sure many other developers will copy your cool idea, doing such a cool gui! o-[][]-o o=<


----------



## 667 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Although the UI is a little over the top, it works! And, it's starting to build a brand identity for Realitone that I quite like. I think it builds on The Ladies and now we see a retro-cool cartoon aesthetic that is very well done (which is important because it infers the quality of the instrument/audio as well). I know some people complain about Realivox UI but seeing this as the Realivox design language now I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



667 @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> ... I know some people complain about Realivox UI but seeing this as the Realivox design language now I think it's pretty cool.



I was one of them and talked about this with Mike. Yeah, a wide field. But this GUI has a humoristic character, never seen before.... .

Hm, think about which moving images Mike could incorporate into the ladies library? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Thanks guys! One note:

As I explained earlier in the thread, you need to play a chord _before_ the beat, since the Pattern Player wouldn't know what notes to play if you played the chord after the beat. In a related topic, you can _release_ a chord once a beat has started, and the Pattern Player will still finish the beat. In other words, you don't have to hold the chord all the way to the end of the beat.

For example, if you want to transition from a Cmaj to a Dmin at bar 2, then right after beat 4 of bar 1 (even within the first 1/16 note,) you can let go of the Dmin, then play the Cmaj any time before the next beat. You have the entire beat to do this. RealiBanjo will keep playing continuously.

I'll make another video that explains this better.



shakuman @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> . . . but I have an question Mike, even my son asked! why the dog tongue is out? :mrgreen:


Ha! I guess it's because it makes him look more like a country dog.



Guy Rowland @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> One quick question - are there keyswitches to flick between normal/mute and also reset?


Frank already answered for me, but I'll add that the Normal/Mute keyswitch is the Bb right below middle C. I didn't make a keyswitch for the Animation Reset because it didn't seem like the sort of thing that would need to be accessible in a MIDI sequence. Then again . . . 



rayinstirling @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Get onto the 15th fret for instant Ukulele :lol:


Hmmm . . . maybe if I limit the fret to the 15th only, then put up some new graphics . . . RealiUke!



Craig Sharmat @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Had some fun with this
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31773631/Down%20Home%20Drama.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/317 ... 0Drama.mp3)


That track is awesome! Emailing you now to beg you to let me use it on my site . . . 



667 @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Although the UI is a little over the top, it works! And, it's starting to build a brand identity for Realitone that I quite like. I think it builds on The Ladies and now we see a retro-cool cartoon aesthetic that is very well done (which is important because it infers the quality of the instrument/audio as well). I know some people complain about Realivox UI but seeing this as the Realivox design language now I think it's pretty cool.


That's a very interesting thought. Believe it or not, it's actually just coincidence that RealiBanjo is animated as well, but you're right that it does develop on a theme. A redesign of the Realivox graphics is already in the works, but maybe I should rethink that. Definitely something to think about.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



playz123 @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Tue Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > One quick question - are there keyswitches to flick between normal/mute and also reset?
> ...



Thanks and whoops I thought reset was for the pattern, not just the dog! Actually that might be kinda-useful Mike, so you can retrigger from the top of each phrase while holding a chord. Ach, maybe not.

Tip for Windows users - you might need to de-encrypt the files, otherwise they take an age to load in Kontakt. Right click the root folder, uncheck "read only", click advanced and then uncheck encryption. Takes quite a while to de-encrypt, but it's well worth it.

Great lil' library, Mike, congrats!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Mike Greene @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Thanks guys! One note:
> 
> As I explained earlier in the thread, you need to play a chord _before_ the beat, since the Pattern Player wouldn't know what notes to play if you played the chord after the beat. In a related topic, you can _release_ a chord once a beat has started, and the Pattern Player will still finish the beat. In other words, you don't have to hold the chord all the way to the end of the beat.
> 
> For example, if you want to transition from a Cmaj to a Dmin at bar 2, then right after beat 4 of bar 1 (even within the first 1/16 note,) you can let go of the Dmin, then play the Cmaj any time before the next beat. You have the entire beat to do this. RealiBanjo will keep playing continuously.



One _probably_ will discover this rather quickly as soon as a MIDI file of chord changes is created, but it's not so obvious when one first plays 'live'. It's one of things that is 'easy once you know the answer'.  

As well as the patterns I'm finding the single notes extremely useful. One can really play whatever they wish and, using a MIDI track, even create their own patterns. What would be a bonus is if user patterns could be created, stored and accessed from within RealiBanjo. Perhaps an idea for the future?

Personally, I like the Realitone GUIs. They provide a welcome break from countless more traditional ones, and add a bit of fun to our world. I've seen people smile when they view them....unlike the lack of any reaction when they see most other interfaces. Personally I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Guy Rowland @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Tip for Windows users - you might need to de-encrypt the files, otherwise they take an age to load in Kontakt. Right click the root folder, uncheck "read only", click advanced and then uncheck encryption. Takes quite a while to de-encrypt, but it's well worth it.


Guy, is there something I can do on my end to make this easier for Windows users? For instance, would rar have been a better choice than zip?


----------



## Daryl (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Mike Greene @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Tue Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Tip for Windows users - you might need to de-encrypt the files, otherwise they take an age to load in Kontakt. Right click the root folder, uncheck "read only", click advanced and then uncheck encryption. Takes quite a while to de-encrypt, but it's well worth it.
> ...


Makes no difference. I think that it's partly the way that Guy has his computer set up. I had no problem. The only irritating thing for me is all that Mac OS crap that is littered all over the files. However I just delete that. :wink: 

D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 2, 2013)

I know others get this too on a combined mac / pc archive - all I do is extract in Win 7, and the files are encrypted. Not sure how to set it up any other way, Daryl?

I guess the only other answer is to have separate archives for mac / pc and then choose your download. It's no biggie though - first time it happened I couldn't understand why Kontakt was taking so long to load some files, but now as soon as I see the dreaded green font in Explorer, I de-encrypt immediately and problem solved


----------



## woodsdenis (Jul 2, 2013)

Had to get it brill Mike


----------



## rgames (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

I might buy it just for the UI!


----------



## Daryl (Jul 3, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> I know others get this too on a combined mac / pc archive - all I do is extract in Win 7, and the files are encrypted. Not sure how to set it up any other way, Daryl?


I've never had that on any computer that I've used. How do you extract? Double clicking or right click "extract"? WinRar or Windows own tool?

D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 3, 2013)

Daryl @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Wed Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I know others get this too on a combined mac / pc archive - all I do is extract in Win 7, and the files are encrypted. Not sure how to set it up any other way, Daryl?
> ...



In windows explorer, I click "extract all files" from the menu at the top (so Windows own, presumably). Win 7 Pro 64 bit. Happens every time there's a combined mac / windows archive.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 3, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Daryl @ Wed Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Wed Jul 03 said:
> ...



I use WinRAR..............never had a problem


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Craig Sharmat @ Tue 02 Jul said:


> Had some fun with this
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31773631/Down%20Home%20Drama.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/317 ... 0Drama.mp3)



Hi Craig,

very well done.

Which guitar samples did you use at the end of your piece?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



lucky909091 @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Tue 02 Jul said:
> 
> 
> > Had some fun with this
> ...



Thanks!

Off of Mike's next offering with all too real interface..."Craig Sharmat Guitar"....

Just kidding, played it in and that's mandolin strumming on top with 2 acoustic guitars.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Craig Sharmat @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Off of Mike's next offering with all too real interface..."Craig Sharmat Guitar"....
> 
> Just kidding, played it in and that's mandolin strumming on top with 2 acoustic guitars.


Believe it or not, I'm seriously thinking about sampling your Heritage guitar. Probably won't be able to afford the rights to use use "Craig Sharmat" in the name, though.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

This is a winner and a no-brainer!
Thanks Mike!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Guy Rowland @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Thanks and whoops I thought reset was for the pattern, not just the dog! Actually that might be kinda-useful Mike, so you can retrigger from the top of each phrase while holding a chord.


You can retrigger the top of the phrase by just lifting the chord, then playing it again. You don't even have to release all three (or four if it's a 7th chord) notes of the chord. Just one note removed cancels the chord.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 3, 2013)

Excellent - thanks Mike.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Craig Sharmat @ Wed 03 Jul said:


> lucky909091 @ Wed Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig Sharmat @ Tue 02 Jul said:
> ...




And again, dear Craig: compliment. Very well done and a nice little song.


----------



## Question (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

I play a bit of banjo and still bought this library!
Well worth the price.

One small suggestion; would it be possible to "loosen up" the quantize on the pattern section?

If making it adjustable is too complex, maybe some sort of humanize or randomize function?

Don't mean to be critical; I just think it would sound much more convincing if it were not so perfect.

Thanks


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Got it - no brainer. Sure it will come in useful one day. Had fun playing in pattern ideas at slow tempos, then speeding my sequencer back up! Sounds great.

b.


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

That's just amazing! Great job!!!!!


----------



## jcs88 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

This looks awesome and at such an incredible entry price I'll have to grab it. A banjo is of those things that a client asks for and I silently wonder what the hell I'm going to do to make things sound convincing. 


I'd love to see some more laid back/strumming patterns... 


Thanks for this!

By the way, you have a lovely radio voice!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Question @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> I play a bit of banjo and still bought this library!
> Well worth the price.
> 
> One small suggestion; would it be possible to "loosen up" the quantize on the pattern section?
> ...


That's a really good idea. I'll incorporate that in an update.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



jcs88 @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> A banjo is of those things that a client asks for and I silently wonder what the hell I'm going to do to make things sound convincing.
> 
> I'd love to see some more laid back/strumming patterns...


That's exactly why I made the pattern player. Banjo patterns aren't obvious (in fact, they're actually called "rolls",) so I figured this would be helpful. "Banjo for Dummies," as it were. :mrgreen: 

Strumming patterns is an interesting idea. It might be a little difficult to incorporate, but I'm going to look into it.

As far as the radio voice goes, it's all in the mic choice . . . :wink:


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Question @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> I play a bit of banjo and still bought this library!
> Well worth the price.
> 
> One small suggestion; would it be possible to "loosen up" the quantize on the pattern section?
> ...



+1. In fact I was going to ask if the patterns could be "drag and drop" into your DAW so I could humanize the midi, though an actual humanize knob (which you could automate via midi CC) would be a better way to go as I could still play the chords in real time. With a drag and drop midi option I imagine it would be limited to a single chord pattern and you would have to manually edit all chord changes to build a sequence, which is a drag, but the added benefit is you could make subtle changes to the patterns to make them more unique. 

I wonder how other libraries with "strum patterns" or "groove patterns" handle this type of behavior.

Now if only I had a need for a banjo library.  Will probably pick it up anyway just to support Mike. I hear he's pretty awesome.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

The dog's tail is...

*IN SYNC*

:lol: 

Super cool Mike, love it! Now, who is first with a modern Morricone "Cheyenne Theme" mockup / orchestral Interpretation :?: :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSxBUp4dFEU


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



JT3_Jon @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> In fact I was going to ask if the patterns could be "drag and drop" into your DAW so I could humanize the midi, though an actual humanize knob (which you could automate via midi CC) would be a better way to go as I could still play the chords in real time. With a drag and drop midi option I imagine it would be limited to a single chord pattern and you would have to manually edit all chord changes to build a sequence, which is a drag, but the added benefit is you could make subtle changes to the patterns to make them more unique.


This is a good idea, but I don't think it can be done with Kontakt. I could be wrong, though. I'll look into it.


G.R. Baumann @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> The dog's tail is...
> 
> *IN SYNC*
> 
> :lol:


Of course the dog's tail is in sync! He's quite musical and plays a mean washboard when he's in the mood.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Craig Sharmat wrote another cue using this banjo. I loved the first one, I like this one even more:

[flash width=600 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F99825811[/flash]

Funny thing about this is that in my walkthrough video, I was going to give a few examples of how banjo can be just the right element for a cue. (Basically a setup for a joke.) I'd start with a bluegrass cue and add banjo in the obvious way. Then a rock cue, adding banjo to make a Mumford and Sons sort of sound. _"Notice how banjo is perfect for any style!"_ Then I was going to have a dark haunting cue, then add a happy Steve Martin banjo and make the joke, _"Okay, maybe not everything needs banjo."_ Because what could be sillier than a banjo in a dark cue, right?

But . . . as Craig has proven (twice now,) banjo patterns can make for a very useful ostinato type element in a dark cue. This is really cool. As well as proof that I should have people besides me doing demos.

Okay, now I need to get to work on a "Cheyenne Theme" knockoff . . .


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

I agree... the first cue from Craig was great and this one is even better! I love that ending. Nice work, Craig!

I'm probably getting this library... as was said, gotta love that gui and the dog!

I watched your walkthrough video, Mike, and I love how you've set things up.

Along the way I stopped to check out the Ladies collection as well. I have to admit that I never really looked into it because I have several other libraries from other developers, but here as well... I love how you have things set up. And this looks ultimately much more useful than some of the others - that have somewhat of a "hit or miss" quality to them. Well, they're all good each in their own different ways, but I really like the Realitone offering. So... I'm rethinking my limited budget to get that as well (before the end of the month). 

So... quite possibly the Ladies (and later the Gents)... I know I want them... 

But definitely the banjo, which at the introductory price is a no brainer for sure. Maybe not something I'm going to use every day, but who knows! Maybe it's time for that Concerto for Banjo...

o-[][]-o


----------



## playz123 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Re. Craig's second cue...one word.....Brilliant!


----------



## Sasje (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Wow, this is really great Mike! ...by the way, you have a really nice voice to listen to! :wink:


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

Just bought/downloaded/played... Mike, this thing is incredible!


----------



## franto (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Today I came here for searching for good banjo library and look what I've found!! Instant buy  And now tell me that you have also RealiFiddle


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm only getting this because the dog comes back


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jul 6, 2013)

How many round robins does this thingy have?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 7, 2013)

Wes Antczak @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> Along the way I stopped to check out the Ladies collection as well. I have to admit that I never really looked into it because I have several other libraries from other developers, but here as well... I love how you have things set up. And this looks ultimately much more useful than some of the others - that have somewhat of a "hit or miss" quality to them. Well, they're all good each in their own different ways, but I really like the Realitone offering. So... I'm rethinking my limited budget to get that as well (before the end of the month).


Thanks! As far as buying by the end of the month goes, don't tell anyone, but the price on Realivox has never budged from $295. It definitely won't be lower (or go on sale) anytime soon, and I don't foresee raising it to the full $395 list, either. So no rush.



Sasje @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> Wow, this is really great Mike! ...by the way, you have a really nice voice to listen to! :wink:


Well, people have always said I have a face for radio. Oh, wait a minute! :mrgreen: 



franto @ Sat Jul 06 said:


> Today I came here for searching for good banjo library and look what I've found!! Instant buy  And now tell me that you have also RealiFiddle


Fiddle would be a tough one. Fun to animate, but tough to sample. Interesting idea to incorporate into a pattern player, though, since it's another one of those instruments where composers don't typically know what to play.



Ah_dziz @ Sat Jul 06 said:


> How many round robins does this thingy have?


Two round robins for everything. I did more in the test instrument, but decided it wasn't an efficient use of time, because I never found myself playing a lot of consecutive notes with banjo. Same idea with velocities, by the way. I only did two, because banjo is surprising consistent in tone, no matter what the dynamic. Two was plenty (to my ears, at least.)


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

This has been a very enlightening experience. Whoda thunk banjo could sell so well??? Sales have started to slow down a bit, but we're still selling about 10 per day. That's way more than I expected. Plus Realivox sales (where the real money is) have been way, way up! Part of that is undoubtedly because Andreas Moisa wrote a review that just got published in Keys magazine. http://keys.de/ (It's in German, so I'm not really sure what it says, but I assume _"Realivox saugt. Kaufen Sie es nicht!"_ means _Realivox is amazing!"_ right?)

So thank you! The sale price will continue until the end of the month. So git movin' and nab a banjo for yourself!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Mike Greene @ Sat Jul 13 said:


> _"Realivox saugt. Kaufen Sie es nicht!"_



LOL!!

This is the other "sucks" (the literal one).

Instant classic . . .


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Congrats on the success, Mike. Here's to many more!! o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 13, 2013)

Mike, I used RealiBanjo in a score for the first time this week - a simple little line in a Western parody. It was absolutely perfect, beats my BBB banjo I have to say.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 14, 2013)

Mike I have been using your banjo in the new show I'm scoring. I really like the sound and I replaced the two banjos I was using with yours, I especially like how the lower register sounds, it plays well with others and it doesn't scream "redneck in the room" if you don't want it too.

The legato works really well too! Very organic sounding! 

I noticed that the legato connecting clips the beginning of the second note off. Could you please refund me the cost of the missing note-ons? I'm figuring it should be around $1.17.


----------



## Kejero (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Mike Greene @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> Banjo patterns aren't obvious (in fact, they're actually called "rolls",) so I figured this would be helpful. "Banjo for Dummies," as it were. :mrgreen:



Loving this library! Being a banjo dummie, I'd love to see some more patterns in a future update though. Either in one of the other ways suggested, or just as an expanded set as it is now. Just food for thought. Or the dog.


----------



## Rob (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



Craig Sharmat @ 2nd July 2013 said:


> Had some fun with this
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31773631/Down%20Home%20Drama.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/317 ... 0Drama.mp3)



Beautiful use of the banjo in a different context! Great, Craig


----------



## lumcas (Jul 18, 2013)

Just realized there's not enough banjo in my life - had to buy it just for the animation itself. Now excuse me, I'm gonna watch that dog!


----------



## j_kranz (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

If there's an award for best VI GUI then this one takes it hands down! o-[][]-o


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

I purchased the Real Banjo yesterday. Since i am not a banjo playing expert,I tried to get the hang of playing in the pattern mode live, not with a DAW, and still cant get the hang of of keeping the patterns going without it sometime stopping momentarily and then starting again with chord changes.

So until I can get the hang of Mikes pattern mode, I added some arpeggiator scripting, plus I added delay and chorus control scripting to my Real Banjo just for more effects to play around with . I can now play chord changes much easier plus do more complex note arpeggios with the arpeggiator than just basic chords. Plus I can easily change the tempos and patterns of the arpeggiator.

Just experimenting around and having fun with the Banjo sounds.

Thnaks Mike for the Real Banjo and intro pricing,

DT


----------



## playz123 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*



dathyr1 @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> I purchased the Real Banjo yesterday. Since i am not a banjo playing expert,I tried to get the hang of playing in the pattern mode live, not with a DAW, and still cant get the hang of of keeping the patterns going without it sometime stopping momentarily and then starting again with chord changes.
> 
> So until I can get the hang of Mikes pattern mode, I added some arpeggiator scripting, plus I added delay and chorus control scripting to my Real Banjo just for more effects to play around with . I can now play chord changes much easier plus do more complex note arpeggios with the arpeggiator than just basic chords. Plus I can easily change the tempos and patterns of the arpeggiator.
> 
> ...



Was the information on page 1 of this thread any help??


"Regarding the patterns, in order to play in sync with your sequencer, a pattern has to start on the earliest beat after a chord is played. It has to be this way, because it's not possible to start playing a pattern before the chord is played. (At least not until I figure out mind reading technology. Mr. Green ) It's the same idea as "Next Beat" in Stylus RMX. So you need to play a chord before (even a 1/100000000 note is enough) the beat you want the pattern to start.

By the same token, you don't have to hold the previous chord all the way to the end of a beat. RealiBanjo will always finish the beat, no matter how soon you release the chord. So if you want to switch from a Cmaj to a Dmin on beat 3, just let go of the Cmaj chord any time after the second beat and then in that same time period between beat 2 and beat 3, play your Dm chord. Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy."


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Thanks for the added info and tried to follow what Realitone said in the first few posts and what you are saying now, but I can never figure out or remember what beat I am on when I play pattern mode LIVE from my keyboard, NOT with a DAW. Sometimes when I think I have it, the patterns pause. Cant keep it going.

It would be nice if the patterns would change when I want them to in the Improv chord changes and not try and remember what beat or exact time to do them on. The Arpeggiator allows me this freedom of playing chords or note patterns any time I want them to.

Again, I am just experimenting around with playing LIVE from the keyboard.

Havent given up on realitones pattern generator.

DT


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

Just to add to my last comment.

I kinda freelance (improv) allot with fast different arpeggiated note patterns up and down the keyboard and they come in at different times or beats. When I get Improving with the banjo sounds of Real Banjo on my keyboard, it sounds pretty cool with the arpeggiator and playing notes within the normal (blue) note range of Real Banjo.

Hard to do this same thing with the pattern generator.

Again, just experimenting with different things,

take care,

DT


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

It took me a while, but I've finally put together the video I promised which I hope better explains how RealiBanjo handles the timing of its patterns.

Basically, since RealiBanjo plays in sync with your sequencer, then when it gets to a beat, it needs to know what chord you want. This means you need to have played your chord *before* the beat. (Or quantized to the beat is fine as well.)

Otherwise RealiBanjo would have no way of knowing what notes to start playing. RealiBanjo is smart, but it ain't *that* smart! :mrgreen: 

To Dave's question of whether RealiBanjo can play immediately when a chord is struck, as opposed to waiting for the beat, that would be trickier to implement than you might think.

The first problem is that as humans, we never hit all notes in a chord at once. There will always be a delay from one note to the next. So if you played a C, then an E and then a G, then we might expect that this is a C chord being played. But what if a couple milliseconds later, you play an A? That would be an A minor chord, yet the Pattern Player has already started a C pattern. We could potentially solve this by putting in a delay window, but that's a can of worms in itself. It's doable, but at the expense of not only a considerable amount of scripting time, but a more complicated user interface.

That's not to say it wouldn't be nice, but . . . I don't think it's gonna happen. At least not in a banjo everyone is paying $29 for. :mrgreen: 

Anyway, here's the new video which I hope better explains this:


----------



## dinerdog (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Introductory half price special!*

I just want to say I haven't enjoyed a new instrument this much in a while. RealiBanjo just sounds and feels right. One of a handful of VI's that really make me forget I'm playing a sampled instrument. Thanks. : >


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: RealiBanjo Released! Last day for $29 price!*

We're at the end of July, which means the $29 introductory price will soon be over. So don't live your life banjo-less! Git yerself on over to the Realitone website and put that dog onto _your_ Kontakt interface. :mrgreen:


----------

